# Marvels Amusement Park ? Scarborough (pic heavy)



## RichCooper (Apr 14, 2011)

Took these 30-08-2009 Not really my thing but I remembered going there when it was open so I thought why not Only history I found was 
" Until its closure in 2000, Marvels Amusement Park sat on the hill behind Atlantis and could be reached by one of two cable cars (the pylons for these are still standing). It is now derelict with the rollercoaster and other rides having been relocated to other parks"

Some of it has been redeveloped since these were took 





Dsc00134 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00137 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00135 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00140 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00141 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00145 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00142 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00144 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00147 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00148 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00151 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00150 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00152 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00149 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00153 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00154 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00158 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00157 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00163 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00166 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00167 by codseeker, on Flickr




Dsc00159 by codseeker, on Flickr


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the memories..went here in 92 but didnt take any pics!!


----------



## RichCooper (Apr 14, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> Thanks for the memories..went here in 92 but didnt take any pics!!



Youre welcome  We went there back in the 90s I can vaguely remember a drunken ride on the monorail lol


----------



## woody65 (Apr 14, 2011)

europes largest open air theatre now fully restored 

http://www.scarboroughopenairtheatre.com/gallery/gala/


----------



## TK421 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice one, its an easy little mooch this one. The open air theatre now looks like this, and Elton John is playing here soon, how things change!












Great photos mate


----------



## RichCooper (Apr 15, 2011)

TK421 said:


> Nice one, its an easy little mooch this one. The open air theatre now looks like this, and Elton John is playing here soon, how things change!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have they done anything behind the theatre seats yet ?


----------



## scribble (Apr 16, 2011)

Impressive before and after! I didn't realise the open air theatre development had come so far. We used to go there for It's a Knockout shows when I was a kid.


----------



## silicosis (May 4, 2011)

when i work out how to upload my pics..I have some during demolition and rebuilding.


----------



## silicosis (May 5, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ 

I shall just leave this here.. random day out..no Camera My phone was dead...so armed with my friends shitty phone i ended up with these.


----------

